# 11-p9: Xorg segfault after upgrade



## covex (Jun 22, 2017)

I've updated my working installation of FreeBSD 11-RELEASE-p5 with Xorg 1.17.4 (radeonkms driver) to p9 with xorg 1.18.4, now my X won't start because it crashes:


```
[noparse]
[    46.151] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "ForceLowPowerMode" is not used
[    46.151] (--) RandR disabled
[    46.670] (EE)
[    46.670] (EE) Backtrace:
[    46.674] (EE) 0: /usr/local/bin/X (OsInit+0x38a) [0x5abfba]
[    46.677] (EE) 1: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_sigmask+0x50d) [0x8025cdbbd]
[    46.680] (EE) 2: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_getspecific+0xe9f) [0x8025cdacf]
[    46.683] (EE) 3: ? (?+0xe9f) [0x7ffffffffea2]
[    46.690] (EE) 4: /usr/local/llvm39/lib/libLLVM-3.9.so (_ZN4llvm13StringMapImpl15LookupBucketForENS_9StringRefE+0xf0) [0x8086c0340]
[    46.694] (EE) 5: /usr/local/llvm39/lib/libLLVM-3.9.so (LLVMParseCommandLineOptions+0x7cf) [0x80868497f]
[    46.697] (EE) 6: /usr/local/llvm39/lib/libLLVM-3.9.so (LLVMParseCommandLineOptions+0x92c) [0x808684c1c]
[    46.701] (EE) 7: /usr/local/llvm39/lib/libLLVM-3.9.so (_ZN4llvm2cl6Option11addArgumentEv+0x7c) [0x808678dec]
[    46.704] (EE) 8: /usr/local/llvm37/lib/libLLVMSupport.so.3.7 (_ZNSt3__127__insertion_sort_incompleteIRNS_6__lessINS_4pairIN4llvm10TimeRecordENS_12basic_stringIcNS_11char_traitsIcEENS_9allocatorIcEEEEEESB_EE
PSB_EEbT0_SF_T_+0x67d) [0x8171ae31d]
[    46.708] (EE) 9: /usr/local/llvm37/lib/libLLVMSupport.so.3.7 (_ZN4llvm3sys8WatchdogD1Ev+0x32) [0x8171e6264]
[    46.711] (EE) 10: /usr/local/llvm37/lib/libLLVMSupport.so.3.7 (_init+0xe) [0x817144ebc]
[    46.714] (EE) 11: ? (_rtld_is_dlopened+0x1532) [0x80081a3e2]
[    46.717] (EE) 12: ? (dlopen+0x191) [0x800816311]
[    46.721] (EE) 13: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (_init+0x1c53c) [0x8046464dc]
[    46.724] (EE) 14: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (GlxSetVisualConfigs+0x66cd) [0x804636f3d]
[    46.727] (EE) 15: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (_init+0x1b04e) [0x804643a0e]
[    46.730] (EE) 16: /usr/local/bin/X (InitExtensions+0x61) [0x4ab921]
[    46.733] (EE) 17: /usr/local/bin/X (remove_fs_handlers+0x3a2) [0x43b4a2]
[    46.736] (EE) 18: /usr/local/bin/X (_start+0x17f) [0x42506f]
[    46.739] (EE) 19: ? (?+0x17f) [0x80083817f]
[    46.739] (EE)
[    46.739] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x817207000
[    46.739] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    46.739] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
[    46.739] (EE)
[    46.739] (EE)
[/NOPARSE]
```

vesa driver does not crash, but can not found any usable screens. I've read somewhere here, it does not work with console driver vt. Everything was update just from packages (no compilation). I tried to remove my xorg.conf but still crashing. There is nothing special in it anyway (some font paths) and radeon driver specification.

Any idea what to try next? Thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 22, 2017)

Try `pkg remove llvm37`


----------



## covex (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks a lot, this helped, I can start Xorg again.


----------



## islamux (Jul 3, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Try `pkg remove llvm37`


 i had the same problem 
after upgrade by pkg upgrade i couldn;t startx with users only root can do that .... but after i did your advice problem resolved  
thanx


----------

